# Jokes



## Pbleas (Oct 5, 2010)

Is it me or as the cost of TTs go down so do the quality of jokes. Please lets get back to some clever jokes and less of the crude Benny Hill stuff.
Try this


----------



## dazsilvertt (Apr 16, 2013)

my sides have split .....medic !!!


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol: A good one.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I often see that drink behind the bar - now I know what it does to you :lol:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Good find :lol: :lol:


----------



## SPECSMAN (Oct 11, 2016)

Benny Hill would have been proud of that!


----------

